# Small Wheely Bin For Portable Keg System



## captaincleanoff (4/10/11)

One of my mates has this bin pictured below.. Perfect size for a 9L keg, soda stream bottle and tap through the front.

He thinks he got it from Target, but I checked the one at Warringah Mall the other day and they don't seem to have them.

Anyone know anywhere in Sydney that sells them? (Preferably not bright pink!)







edit: these are smaller again than the 'small' council ones. You can see the large, and smaller council bins in the background


----------



## MarkBastard (4/10/11)

I've done exactly the same thing.

Super cheap, $2 stores. Once you buy one you'll see them everywhere and probably cheaper :-(

The wheels are poxy, you'll almost definiately have to lift and carry it full of ice even if you're on flat concrete. They don't work well under load.

They need to be insulated. I've used it a couple of times just by dumping ice in. Condensation forms on the outside and ice only lasts an hour or two.

The keg and SS bottle with reg do fit in nicely.

I was originally going to put an internal bucket in then gap fill everything around it for insulation, though to be honest after a bit of use I'm not going to bother. It's just not that good at doing the job. It's not comfortable to carry due to no handles and the wheels are crap.

I'm going to get a 36L insulated water cooler instead I think. Wish I'd done that the first time. Think I saw one for $85 and bought the bin for $40 from super cheap, then saw the same bin somewhere else for $25. Wish I could turn back time on this one...


----------



## Haggis427 (4/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I've done exactly the same thing.
> 
> Super cheap, $2 stores. Once you buy one you'll see them everywhere and probably cheaper :-(
> 
> ...



Are these any good as an alternative? Anyone stock them in Aus? The 24hrs cooling quoted maybe in North American winter? 
http://www.kegworks.com/kegworks-keg-beer-...ize-417-p172425


----------



## kevin_smevin (4/10/11)

I got a bunch of blue ones at bunnings for $5each


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> ... Wish I could turn back time on this one...


----------



## real_beer (4/10/11)

captaincleanoff said:


> One of my mates has this bin pictured below.. Perfect size for a 9L keg, soda stream bottle and tap through the front.


 :icon_offtopic: 
Also great for as a cheap Biltong maker.
I tried the recipe from QldKev's website & it turned out very tasty indeed.


----------



## Tanga (4/10/11)

Just looking at the Bunnings catalogue. They have them for $14.97.

I've been thinking one of those nanna trolleys would be better though. Even the cheap ones have good wheels.


----------



## MarkBastard (4/10/11)

I've been thinking it'd be awesome if you could make a keg holder out of PVC pipe. Have an inner pipe and an outer pipe with a gap that can be filled with gap filler.

Not sure how cost affective it'd be.


----------



## ledgenko (4/10/11)

Shawn H .. has a great design using a similar wheelie bin but purchased from the big green shed ... use a dry bag around the keg and fill that with ice and it last for hours... if needed you can empty out the water and reload the dry bag and u r good to go ... minimise the amount of time the lid is open by cutting a hole in the lid and putting an insulated water bottle upside down on top with a tap ... works a treat ... you can even leave your CO2 cylinder in the bin ... 


Real beer .. Thats so ghetto it needs to be in the Ghetto topic ... Love it .. gonna steal the idea myself ... baaa haaaaaaa ... just kidding .. I been trying to work out a better way of doing biltong / jerky than leaving the oven on ... how long did it take to dry ??? and did you add any heat to the fan ?

Matt


----------



## mfeighan (4/10/11)

The water bins from the big green shed fit 2x cornies perfectly, went down a treat last party i went to


----------



## TonyC (4/10/11)

Mark Bastard,
Managed to score 12 pieces of 300mm pipe for this very purpose. We have a current build going on in Adelaide. Tony


----------



## MarkBastard (4/10/11)

Wow, that's almost exactly what I had in mind. Awesome! Gunna read through that thread now.


----------



## Phoney (4/10/11)

I bought my little bin from kmart broadway (Sydney) for $10. Fits a 9L corny in nicely. I drilled a hole in the top & the picnic tap hangs out of it. 

As mentioned above they're not well insulated, fill it with ice in the morning in summer, keep it in the shade all day and it will be warm by the afternoon. Not bad for winter though...

Personally I prefer just to bottle the odd the batch into PET's and stick half a dozen of those in my esky when going to a BBQ, picnic, party, fishing, whatever. Less hassle than bringing along a keg + bits & trying to keep it cool.


----------



## real_beer (5/10/11)

ledgenko said:


> Real beer .. Thats so ghetto it needs to be in the Ghetto topic ... Love it .. gonna steal the idea myself ... baaa haaaaaaa ... just kidding .. I been trying to work out a better way of doing biltong / jerky than leaving the oven on ... how long did it take to dry ??? and did you add any heat to the fan ?
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,
I anwered your PM before I saw this post. 
The Biltong in the photo's was in for 3 days & turned out with the texture of beef jerky, no heat was used & I have eight 12mm holes drilled near the base. My second batch I used a Silverside roast cut into pieces about 10mm thick & I also installed a small 40 watt bulb near the base for heat, you don't really need the bulb though. As I wanted a moister texture I only did this for 3 days as well and it turned out great. As these pieces were about the size of a small steak & my wife doesn't eat it :blink: I vacuum sealed most of it to last longer & popped into the freezer.

I got the idea from QldKev's website http://home.exetel.com.au/qldkev/biltong.php & when I went down to the local Red Dot store to get a container they had the wheelie bins on special so I bought one instead so I could hang down instead of laying across the rack.
I think nearly everything I built for my brewery is made from ideas stolen from other people, so go for it :icon_cheers: 

:excl: On a safety issue, this stuff cuts better when you stand it on edge, but after nearly slicing the side of my finger off when a piece slipped my next purchase is definitely going to be a proper Biltong Cutter. 

http://www.3men.com/biltong.htm#What%20is%20Biltong
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biltong


----------



## ben_sa (5/10/11)

The Adelaide "Pimp my Porta Keg" thread 

http://brewadelaide.com/forum/index.php?topic=333.0

Bit of beer porn to be seen at this months swap meet! Cant wait!!!


----------



## captaincleanoff (5/10/11)

TonyC said:


> Mark Bastard,
> Managed to score 12 pieces of 300mm pipe for this very purpose. We have a current build going on in Adelaide. Tony



looks very nice. How did you do the lid?

There are mentions in that thread of a drawing/plan for the PVC pipe units, but I can't seem to see it.. Can someone post it here?


----------



## TonyC (5/10/11)

*captaincleanoff,
There was very little planning with mine, cut at 800 mm, used a end cap for the base, and a cheap 300mm S/S tray from a $2.00 store for the lid. The taps were celli knock off from mybeershop.com. I got the end caps for nix from a plumbing mate, and scored some recycled plastic for the other builds. Had a plastic supplier mate laser cut them for $4.00. I gas the keg at home and take a hand charger with me. One bag of ice in the tube does the trick. Tony*


----------



## MarkBastard (5/10/11)

Tony where'd you get the 300m cheap from? offcuts from somewhere?

Also how is it insulated?


----------



## captaincleanoff (6/10/11)

Sweet, just found 300mm PVC pipe at $70/m. Gonna make one of these "Adelaide" units for sure. 

Anyone got the plans that were mentioned in that other thread? 

Just want to quickly work out how much height I need for a reg and soda stream bottle. Don't have the parts with me to work it out myself.


----------



## TonyC (6/10/11)

Mark,
Sorry about the late reply. This pipe has been laying around our work for abour two years, and have had my eye on it after i saw Bostons at a case swap a few years ago, so i got enough for 12 "coolers" I dont insulate mine at all, i take my already cold keg and add about a bag and a half of ice. I am yet to try it out in the heat of summer, but am sure it should be ok. I would try around building site for off cuts, as this is large storm pipe,and quite expensive. Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## ben_sa (7/10/11)

Ive attached the base of mine just using s/s screws. Around 20mm long x6. Going to install a tap of some sort to drain the melted ice. I can see these being pretty damm heavy once assembled with keg etc so might make another base with wheels and handles on top... 

Cant wait til the swap meet when they are all lined up. Going to be a ripper!

Now to work out what colour to paint... Hmmmm primer grey just wont cut it :-D


----------



## ben_sa (7/10/11)

Base in and primed. Gotta finish this puppy soon


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/11)

TonyC said:


> Mark,
> Sorry about the late reply. This pipe has been laying around our work for abour two years, and have had my eye on it after i saw Bostons at a case swap a few years ago, so i got enough for 12 "coolers" I dont insulate mine at all, i take my already cold keg and add about a bag and a half of ice. I am yet to try it out in the heat of summer, but am sure it should be ok. I would try around building site for off cuts, as this is large storm pipe,and quite expensive. Hope this helps.
> 
> Tony



Cheers mate I know a plumber, hopefully I'll get lucky.


----------



## captaincleanoff (7/10/11)

ok I've got 1m of PVC...

Now thinking about the best gas options. Will be carbing keg in the fridge, so only need a small amount to dispense.. 

Not too keen on hand pumps so I think soda stream bottle is the way to go.. Though this would mean a regulator sitting above the keg which would be kind of annoying. 

Does anyone know if there are smaller Regs that will fit down the side of the keg inside the 300m PVC tube? I've seen those mini Regs on craftbrewer, but are quite expensive and require special co2 bulbs..

What have you guys done with gas?


----------



## MarkBastard (7/10/11)

Why not get a thinner diameter PVC pipe and attach it to the side, and the SS bottle can slide into that pipe with the reg sticking out the top? Probably a bit uglier but would work very well.


----------



## captaincleanoff (7/10/11)

just found these.. fit perfectly... the main advantage is I believe they could be refilled (Supagas cannot refill Soda Stream bottles).






http://www.diemen.com.au/carbondioxidecyli...0g-co2-t30.html

Is this 'Type 30' thread the normal regulator size?


----------



## Tanga (7/10/11)

I picked up a free plastic 21L mayo bucket from my local takeaway. Not quite as pretty as the pvc pipes, but free, and should fit a 9L party keg, ice, and small gas setup quite easily. Comes with handle and lid. The label can be peeled off and the outside painted if it has to be pretty. Only real drawback is that it's not quite as rigid as the pvc if you want to fit a celli type tap to it.


----------



## captaincleanoff (7/10/11)

just called the guys at Diemen. These cylinders are the same connection for a normal regulator. 

They are 80mm wide.. The inside of a corny is 300mm, the corny is 215, to these fit absolutely perfectly. And can be refilled!

Ordering one now.


----------



## Dazza88 (7/10/11)

I got a diemen bottle, refillable. $9 refill. Push a few kegs though.


----------



## Bubba (8/11/11)

Knocked this one up last weekend for a pizza night with soccer team.
1 small council wheelie bin
Mounted tap
Mounted C02
Gas in with grommet
4m beer line




Water drain on bottom and grommet
1 19l corny keg
2 bags of ice that lasted 48 hours (long agter beer had gone)
Simple, but effective.


----------



## Spork (8/11/11)

Those little wheelie bins fit a bag of grain perfectly.


----------

